# Canon Pixma 9500 Ink Cartridges



## Jase C (Mar 1, 2011)

Canon Pixma 9500 Ink Cartridges. Please advise if these are easy to re-fill at an ink cartridge store here in the UK, as they are over £100 for a set. If so, will I notice a drop in picture quality. Also does anyone make compatables? Cheers, Jase.


----------



## spacefuzz (Mar 1, 2011)

I use them for my printer and yeah they are expensive.  However if you refill them with non canon ink you will most definately notice a drop in picture quality / color correctness.  My 2 cents is if you bought such a nice printer.....buy the right ink and get the most out of your expensive printer. 

My main annoyance is that there always seems to be a little left in the bottom when I swap them out, wish the printer would wring them dry.


----------



## Jase C (Mar 1, 2011)

Thanks for your reply. I bought the printer in a 'deal' with my 5D ii kit and don't use regularly, so when I fire it up every month it shakes like an old moonshine still and drinks all my ink. Would using it a bit more often be more ' ink economic'? I agree that it does not drain the cart dry. Cheers...Jase...


----------



## spacefuzz (Mar 1, 2011)

I have not printed much in the last few months, but before that I printed off pictures quite frequently and I think it was about 50% less than having them sent out to a nice service.  Especially if I could get the paper on sale.  
I agree mine shakes quite a bit too, but it spits out nice looking prints.


----------



## hyperdash (Jan 11, 2012)

Jase C said:


> Canon Pixma 9500 Ink Cartridges. Please advise if these are easy to re-fill at an ink cartridges store here in the UK, as they are over £100 for a set. If so, will I notice a drop in picture quality. Also does anyone make compatables? Cheers, Jase.



Refilling it will not be a great solution if you are after for a quality print out. The ink cartridges are expensive in a way that it suffices the quality of the ink.. Whether it affects the vibrancy of the colored ink or how lasting will be the ink on your print outs..


----------

